# FBI Agent Combs And Fire Chief Schwartz Manipulated 911 Pentagon Firemen



## Terral

Inspector Generals, Defense Intelligence Agency, NTSB, FAA, my elected officials and others:

Contradictory information contained in the *911 Commission Report* (link), the *Arlington County After-Action Report* (link) and *National News data* reveal that the FBI and Arlington County Fire Department deliberately managed the Pentagon fire over a three-day period for purposes that include the murder of innocent bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts working to track down the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars. I call for the immediate arrest of FBI Special Agent Christopher Combs and Arlington County Fire Chief Plaugher-appointed ACFD Incident Commander Chief James Schwartz who together orchestrated multiple false alarms, to then order multiple Pentagon evacuations, for the manipulation of the Pentagon fire and firemen for sixty hours towards a predetermined deadly outcome. All 911CR and ACAAR page number references are PDF/585 and 215 respectively. The ACAAR page 17 says:The partnership between the FBI and the ACFD was formed in advance through the initiative of *Special Agent Chris Combs*; it is a model that every metropolitan area should emulate. Those partnerships forged *prior to the heat of battle proved* invaluable. Ironically, Special Agent Combs, *a former New York firefighter*, lost two cousins during the response to the terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center. ​FBI Special Agent Combs is a former New York firefighter with intimate knowledge of firefighter operations that will also prove invaluable to Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld orchestrating this deliberate Pentagon attack. ACAAR page 28 says,Special Agent Combs arrived moments after Chief Schwartz. The partnership between Chief Schwartz and Special Agent Combs, who served as FBI agency representative to the Incident Commander, proved invaluable in the days ahead. ​The ACAAR proclaims that the partnership between Chief Schwartz and FBI Special Agent Combs prove invaluable in the &#8216;days head,&#8217; but the 220-feet area between the Wedge One E-ring and C-ring walls were newly-renovated with an automated sprinkler system requiring very little firefighting at all. Fire damage was limited to the first-floor only, because of compartmentalization protection provided by the solid second-story concrete slab above and the solid first-story concrete slab below.








   Note the recently reinforced cross wall between the Wedge One section on your left and the Wedge Two section on your right. Everything left of that cross wall was protected by the newly-installed fire sprinkler system. The only unprotected area of the Pentagon affected by this fire is in the Defense Intelligence Agency offices located on the Wedge Two side, just above where you see &#8220;Hole in wall.&#8221; We have multiple fire trucks with multiple fire crews from all over the area, but we are supposed to believe that this Wedge Two &#8216;first-floor only&#8217; fire could not be contained. And yet, the contributions made by FBI Special Agent Combs will prove valuable &#8216;in the days ahead.&#8217; ACAAR page 42 says,From the moment Special Agent Combs reported to Chief Schwartz as the FBI representative and initial FBI On-Scene Commander, the collaboration and cooperation between the FBI and ACFD was under way. ​The Wedge Two C-ring fire affected an area of 50 to 100 feet of the first floor, but &#8216;collaboration and cooperation between the FBI and ACFD was under way.&#8217; ACAAR page 44 says,Special Agent Combs established the FBI initial command presence with the ACFD Incident Command. The *collaboration and cooperation between the FBI and ACFD was remarkable*. The FBI Evidence Recovery Team began arriving before 10:00 a.m. and set up in a grassy area a short distance from the heliport. Because of the extremely congested traffic conditions, it took several hours for the entire FBI contingent to negotiate the route from the District of Columbia to the Pentagon. ​Collaboration between the FBI and ACFD is not only underway almost instantly in this firefighting operation, but is characterized in the ACAAR as &#8216;*remarkable*.&#8217; The FBI Evidence Recovery Team is arriving before 10 AM amid &#8216;*extremely congested traffic conditions*,&#8217; but the page 200 timeline says,*9:49 a.m.* FBI Special Agent Chris Combs arrives and is FBI representative to Incident Command

*9:50 a.m.* Chief Schwartz establishes Fire Suppression Branch, River Division, EMS Division, and A-E Division ​FBI Special Agent Combs and Chief Schwartz manage to be in position at the Pentagon within 12 minutes of the reported 9:38 AM attack; arriving just one minute apart. ACAAR page 45 says,ASAC Blecksmith also noted Special Agent Combs was *extremely knowledgeable about the fire emergency and had an outstanding relationship with Chief Schwartz* and other key leaders of the response force. ASAC Blecksmith kept Special Agent Combs with him as an advisor and *established the FBI command post at the Virginia State Police Barracks*, adjacent to the Navy Annex and overlooking the Pentagon. ​Now we can understand why the Virginia State Police has no inclination whatsoever to look into the Pentagon Case, because Special Agent Combs is the FBI advisor running in and out of the Virginia State Police Barracks throughout this operation. Again, the ACAAR showers FBI Special Agent Combs with accolades saying he is &#8220;*extremely knowledgeable about the fire emergency and had an outstanding relationship with Chief Schwartz and other key leaders of the response team*.&#8221;  FBI Special Agent Combs will use this relationship and begin a process of conveying false information to deliberately move firefighters in and out of position. The very bottom of ACAAR page 45 says,When advised by Special Agent Combs that a second &#8220;hijacked aircraft&#8221; was headed toward the Pentagon, Chief Schwartz ordered evacuation and moved the ICP to a position under a highway overpass.​This second &#8216;hijacked aircraft&#8217; will turn out to be United Airlines Flight 93. FBI Special Agent Combs is relaying hijack information to Chief Schwartz who continually jumps each time his pal offers a new excuse to stop fighting this fire. The ACAAR will describe four evacuations that begin at 9:55 AM, ordered by Chief Gibbs (Page 87); or just five minutes after Chief Schwartz reaches the scene. The first of three full evacuations is ordered by Chief Schwartz at 10:15 AM. ACAAR page 52 says,The next three evacuations were full site-clearing evacuations caused by reports of *additional threats of hijacked aircraft heading toward the Pentagon*.   

   The first of these occurred at about *10:15 a.m.* on September 11, when Special Agent Combs told Chief Schwartz another hijacked airliner was flying on a trajectory toward Washington, DC, and was 20 minutes away. Special Agent Combs got this information from the command center at the FBI WFO, which was in direct contact with the *Federal Aviation Administration* (FAA). *Using a radio belonging to an airport firefighter*, he confirmed the information directly with the control tower at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. ​FBI Special Agent Combs notifies Chief Schwartz that UA93 is approaching the Pentagon using information provided by the FAA. This information clearly contradicts testimony presented in the 911 Commission Report. Interagency collaboration protocols were already in place between the FAA and NORAD for this kind of hijacking situation and the chain of communications is described in the 911CR on page 34:Interagency Collaboration: The FAA and NORAD had developed protocols for working together in event of a hijacking. As they existed on 9/11, the protocols for the FAA to obtain military assistance from NORAD required multiple levels of notification and approval at the highest levels of government.

   FAA guidance to controllers on hijack procedures assumed that the aircraft pilot would notify the controller via radio or by &#8216;squawking&#8217; a transponder code of &#8216;7500&#8217;-the universal code for a hijacking in progress. *Controllers would notify supervisors*, who in turn would *inform management* all the way up *to FAA headquarters in Washington*. Headquarters had *a hijack coordinator*, who was the director of the *FAA Office of Civil Aviation Security* or his or her designate.​Preexisting FAA/NORAD protocols in place on 9/11 say that air traffic controllers are notifying supervisors and management all the way up to FAA Headquarters in Washington. Air traffic control was in contact with C-130 pilot Steven O&#8217;Brien concerning the mentioned UA93 crash. 911CR Page 47 says.*United 93 crashed in Pennsylvania at 10:03:11*, 125 miles from Washington, D.C. The precise crash time has been the subject of some dispute. The 10:03:11 impact time is supported by previous National Transportation Safety Board analysis and by evidence from the Commission staff&#8217;s analysis of radar, the flight data recorder, the cockpit voice recorder, infrared satellite data, and *air traffic control transmissions *&#8230; The aircraft that spotted the &#8216;black smoke&#8217; was the same unarmed Air National Guard cargo plane that had seen American 77 crash into the Pentagon 27 minutes earlier. It has resumed flight to Minnesota *and saw the smoke from the crash of United 93, less than two minutes after the plane went down*.​Air traffic controllers are in communication with Steven O&#8217;Brien who sees UA93 black smoke at 10:05 AM, or ten minutes before FBI Special Agent Combs will use the UA93 threat to incite Chief Schwartz into ordering a full evacuation at 10:15 AM. Testimony in the 911CR also establishes the fact that multiple federal agencies are teleconferencing by 9:25 that morning. 911CR page 53 says,At the White House, the video teleconference was conducted from the Situation Room by Richard Clark, a special assistant to the president long involved in counterterrorism. Logs indicate it *began at 9:25* and included the CIA; *the FBI*; the departments of State, Justice, and Defense; *the FAA*; and the White House shelter. The *FAA* and CIA joined at *9:40*.​Air traffic controllers have a direct pipeline into the FAA Office of Civil Aviation Security, which means the FAA is advising the FBI and FBI Special Agent Combs was well aware of the fact that UA93 is crashed in the Shanksville field at 10:05 AM; using reports by C-130 pilot Steven O&#8217;Brien. There is no reason for FBI Special Agent Combs to use any fireman radio to confirm anything with the FAA, because the FAA is teleconferencing with the FBI directly to receive live air traffic control updates on a minute-by-minute basis. ACAAR page 52 continues,Chief Schwartz issued a warning with each flight status update until the last warning when the airliner went below radar coverage in Pennsylvania, an estimated 4 minutes flying time from the Pentagon. Five minutes later, Special Agent Combs told him the airplane had crashed in Pennsylvania and the all clear was sounded. At *10:37 a.m*., United Airlines Flight #93 crashed into a field near Shanksville, PA. The heroic actions of doomed passengers had thwarted the terrorist plan. ​The authorities responsible for ACAAR sworn testimony are living inside a Combs/Schwartz-created bubble and the ACAAR is deliberately stating an incorrect UA93 crash time by more than a half hour. The reason that we see this 10:37 AM UA93 crash time is because FBI Special Agent Combs and Chief Schwartz are desperately trying to cover up the truth about exactly when the E-ring roof collapsed. Time-stamped Live News Video shows that the E-ring parapet wall began to collapse at exactly 10:15:16 AM. However, the corrupt ACAAR will report that the E-ring roof collapsed at 9:57 AM (Page 200).*9:57 a.m.* Structural collapse in impact area ​The fact is that Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld intended for the E-ring roof to collapse at 9:31:39 AM with the initial Hughes-Raytheon Missile Strike; when the painted-up A-3 Skywarrior was supposed to strike the Column Line (CL) 11-15 E-ring wall location. FBI Special Agent Combs is running diversion for Donald Rumsfeld and doing everything to join the fake AA77 crash time (CNN Terror Chronology = 9:43 AM) with the fake E-ring roof collapse time of 9:57 AM; in order to create the illusion of a near-simultaneous AA77 crash/E-ring roof collapse event. ACAAR page 53 says,One of Special Agent Combs&#8217; jobs with the FBI NCRS was to establish and maintain close working relationships with the regional fire and rescue departments. *His relationship with Chief Schwartz was well-established before September 11.* The list of beneficial personal relationships extended throughout the ranks. Firefighters from neighboring jurisdictions had often worked and trained together, *which built valuable trust and confidence*. ​This preexisting and carefully-nurtured personal relationship between FBI Special Agent Combs and Chief Schwartz is the only reason that the FBI was able to maneuver firefighters in and out of position, while pretending to fight this fire, well into Thursday evening. Fox News reported,"Late Thursday, rescuers worked to shore up unsteady parts of the building but flames erupted. The flare-up sent black smoke billowing hundreds of feet into the air over Washington." ("Flight Data, Cockpit Voice Recorders Found in Pentagon Wreckage," FoxNews, September 14, 2001, http://www.public-action.com/911/rescue/obq-foxnews-09-14-2001 ) ​This first-floor Wedge Two C-ring fire, limited to a 50 by 100-foot first-floor area, should have been contained within minutes of the time that the combined area firefighters reached the scene. And yet, literally hundreds of firemen will be manipulated in and out of position to allow the fire to burn out of control for sixty hours into Thursday. ACAAR page 69 says,This was a fire and rescue incident within the broader context of a terrorist attack. *Coordination and collaboration with the FBI was critical to operational success*. This relationship began well before September 11, 2001. When Special Agent Combs was assigned to the FBI WFO NCRS in 1998, his duties included Fire Service Liaison. As a former New York firefighter, Special Agent Combs put in place a proactive liaison program, regularly visiting area fire department leaders and teaching courses at area fire academies on terrorism, weapons of mass destruction (WMD), and roles and responsibilities of the FBI. *All of this paid handsome dividends on September 11 and the days that followed.*​The missing terminology from all of these &#8216;Combs&#8217; and &#8216;fire&#8217; accounts are references to any crashed 100-ton Jetliner or Jetliner debris. Deliberately allowing this single-story C-ring fire to escalate out of control for three days is characterized by the ACAAR authorities as and &#8216;operational success.&#8217; The ACAAR will describe the 10:15 AM evacuation event again on page 163, saying,At about *10:15 a.m.* on September 11, the WFO Command Center was notified by the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) that another airliner, United Airlines Flight #93, was hijacked after taking off from Newark, NJ, and was flying on a course from western Pennsylvania toward the Washington Metropolitan Area. The FAA estimated it would reach Washington, DC, in 20 minutes. The Command Center relayed the information to Special Agent Combs at the ACFD ICP who alerted Chief Schwartz. ​There is no way that the FAA notified any WFO Command Center that UA93 was hijacked at 10:15 AM, because C-130 pilot Steven O&#8217;Brien made the &#8216;black smoke&#8217; declaration just two minutes after the 10:03:11 crash that was established by air traffic control operator communications. However, all of this &#8216;hijacked airliner warning&#8217; business is a smokescreen, because the Pentagon has *five sophisticated anti-missile batteries* and a *MK 15 Phalanx Close-in Weapons System* that automatically engage to protect the Pentagon against any missile or plane attack. The only reason those automated defense systems were offline on 911 is because Dick Cheney gave the infamous &#8220;*Stand Down Order*.&#8221; Special Agent Combs was passing on incorrect UA93 information to Chief Schwartz with the knowledge that Cheney&#8217;s Stand Down Order remained in place, and as if the most highly-secured military installation on earth was vulnerable to an air attack; even though the DoD had access to hundreds of fighter jets to meet any air assault scenario. This UA93 charade continues on ACAAR page 163,Special Agent Combs located a Washington Metropolitan Airports Authority (WMAA) firefighter equipped with a radio and confirmed the information about Flight #93. Chief Schwartz ordered a complete area evacuation, directing the response force to relative safety beneath nearby highway overpasses. Special Agent Combs stayed at Chief Schwartz&#8217; side, giving him updates as the FAA tracked the course of Flight #93. The last update came when the airliner was 4 minutes away from the Pentagon. Five minutes later, Special Agent Combs reported to Chief Schwartz that Flight #93 had crashed into Camp David in Maryland. In fact, it crashed in a field near Shanksville, PA. Chief Schwartz sounded the all clear.​FBI Special Agent Combs is manipulating firemen to leave the Pentagon fire at 10:15 AM and the same exact time that the E-ring roof actually collapses. The clearly-stated reason for the evacuation is because UA93 is four minutes away from the Pentagon, when that jetliner reportedly crashed some eleven minutes earlier. Page 200 of the ACAAR timeline says,*10:37 a.m.* United Airlines Flight #93 crashes 80 miles south of Pittsburgh, PA ​ACAAR officials cannot backtrack and provide the accurate 10:03:11 UA93 crash time, because that completely eradicates the reason for Chief Schwartz to order a full evacuation at 10:15 AM. The ACAAR wants to place their E-ring roof collapse (9:57 AM) some forty minutes &#8216;before&#8217; the UA93 crash, when in reality that 10:15:16 AM E-ring roof collapse event took place (watch the Live News footage for yourself = CBS Sept. 11, 2001 9:54 am - 10:36 am : CBS 9, Washington, D.C. : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive)  *12 minutes and 5 seconds* after UA93 crashed in the Shanksville field.  There is no reason for these ACAAR authorities to misrepresent the UA93 crash  time by such a large margin, other than to deliberately change the chronological  events contained in their misleading ACAAR timeline. Watching the CBS Live 9  News video will reveal firemen engaging the fire at 10:15:16 AM and  beyond, which clearly demonstrates that nobody is giving any command to  evacuate and firemen are fighting this fire when the E-ring roof finally  falls. 

   The evidence will show that the Pentagon was first attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM by a Hughes-Raytheon Hypersonic Missile carrying three submunition bomblets (B1, B2 and B3 in diagram). The evidence will show that the refitted Global Guardian Wargame A-3 Skywarrior Jet flew over the E-ring roof during the same missile strike. The A-3 Jet made a wide northerly turn to attack the Pentagon from the west at exactly 9:36:27 AM, which is the unidentified jet that C-130 pilot Steven O&#8217;Brien saw on route to the Pentagon. The evidence will show that Donald Rumsfeld and the DoD began controlled demolition of the E-Ring roof at 9:42 AM, which began a series of massive explosions. That is the reason that FBI Special Agent Combs gave false reports to Chief Schwartz to remove all eyewitnesses to these explosions from the crime scene. 

   Donald Rumsfeld was not finished murdering civilian bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts tracking down the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars, which created the need for FBI Special Agent Combs to manipulate the Pentagon fire and firemen over the course of the *three-day firefighting charade*. Another chilling fact is that Chief Schwartz ordered a wrecking ball crew to demolish evidence. ACAAR page 188 says,At 3:15 a.m. on September 12, the Incident Commander telephoned Assistant County Manager Mausert-Mooney who was filling in for County Manager Carlee at the EOC. Chief Schwartz reported that the Urban Search & Rescue (US&R) teams wanted authorization to use a wrecking ball commencing at daybreak to demolish the structurally damaged sections of the Pentagon. This would speed search and rescue efforts, safeguard the safety of the responders, and would not result in additional deaths of victims since the initial impact, fire, smoke, and earlier collapse had killed all occupants not already rescued. Of course, no one could guarantee there were no trapped victims who could be killed as a result of the demolition. ​Chief Schwartz is only about 18 hours into the 60-hour firefight, but he wants to bring in a demolition crew using cranes and wrecking balls to bring down Pentagon floors that were sprinkler protected long before these attacks. The only way fire could pass through these compartmentalized concrete barriers is by deliberate human intervention. Period. The idea that fire can pass through solid concrete slabs to become &#8216;out of control,&#8217; in the presence of literally hundreds of firemen, is completely ridiculous and not plausible at all. 







   This picture was taken on 9/11, before the E-ring roof collapsed at 10:15 AM, which had to be before 9:55 AM when Chief Gibbs gives the first evacuation order. 

http://www.osha.gov/as/opa/911/images/pentagon.jpg

   This is a picture showing the collapsed roof with very little sign of any fire in the upper floors at all. The fact that Chief Schwartz requests a demolition crew and wrecking ball at 3 AM on Wednesday 9/12 is alarming, when the fire will rage on into Thursday evening! The ACAAR gives us a 24-hour timeline of events for a fire that lasts 60 hours. The Office of Inspector General must request a full timeline of events taking place over the entire 60-hour period&#8217; that includes testimony directly from the firefighter log books. The two key fire trucks on the scene and fighting the fire on 9/11 are *Fort Meyer Rescue Engine 161* and *Reagan National&#8217;s Aircraft Rescue Fire Fighting (ARFF) Foam Unit 331* (pictured here) that are positioned directly in front of the E-ring hole throughout the day on 9/11. Neither of these trucks or crews are mentioned once in the ACAAR, because their logs include reports of *multiple &#8216;explosions&#8217; *between 9:42 and 10:15 on 9/11; a fact that the FBI and Arlington County Fire Department are working to hide. 

   The Office of Inspector General must investigate the 9:31:39 AM initial Pentagon explosion and the obvious contradictions in the Official Government Documentation stating very clearly that the Pentagon fire and firemen were deliberately managed and manipulated for purposes including the murder of innocent civilians tracking down the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars and the faking of an American Airlines crash at the Pentagon to cover up a deliberate 9:31:39 AM missile strike. 

   At your service,

   Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

This is new.


----------

